# Matrix Reloaded



## islandtime (May 28, 2002)

I saw trailer for Matrix Reloaded this weekend and there was a quick sword part with Morpheus (Lawrence Fishburn).
That should be interesting. Morpheus with a blade

Checkout the movie website for some spoilers


Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2002)

Entertainment Weekly had a bit on it recently. Sounds like there'll be some good martial arts scenes. See:

http://www.ew.com/ew/allabout/0,9930,22070~11~~matrixreloaded,00.html


----------

